# Best part of Canada for work/career prospects?



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Wisconsin must be a nice place to live.


For the most part it is. It can be kind of boring due to it being very rural, but overall the quality of life is great. I'm in Austin, Texas now, but I'm tempted to move back. My biggest barrier is my native-Austinite girlfriend. Everything where I grew up is so cheap. The fact you can buy a good starter house for $80-100,000 is amazing.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> For the most part it is. It can be kind of boring due to it being very rural, but overall the quality of life is great. I'm in Austin, Texas now, but I'm tempted to move back. My biggest barrier is my native-Austinite girlfriend. Everything where I grew up is so cheap. The fact you can buy a good starter house for $80-100,000 is amazing.


Perhaps she will move with you back to Wisconsin? A safer and cheaper place to live is very appealing...Tho she may not want to be far away from her family either. Good luck with that! I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Perhaps she will move with you back to Wisconsin? A safer and cheaper place to live is very appealing...Tho she may not want to be far away from her family either. Good luck with that! I hope it works out well for you!


I'm hoping. She's going to come up with my to visit around Christmas so I'm hoping she decides to move. Then again, I wouldn't mind moving to Thunder Bay. I did buy a Canadian flag last time I was up there (and what a challenge it was finding one): My Quest for a Canadian Flag - The Impulsive Traveler Guy

Funny thing is, you don't even have to be actively looking for one in the US: My Not So Quest for an American Flag - The Impulsive Traveler Guy


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I'm hoping. She's going to come up with my to visit around Christmas so I'm hoping she decides to move. Then again, I wouldn't mind moving to Thunder Bay. I did buy a Canadian flag last time I was up there (and what a challenge it was finding one): My Quest for a Canadian Flag - The Impulsive Traveler Guy
> 
> Funny thing is, you don't even have to be actively looking for one in the US: My Not So Quest for an American Flag - The Impulsive Traveler Guy


Ok, this may be a typical question...What's the weather like in Thunder Bay?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Ok, this may be a typical question...What's the weather like in Thunder Bay?


Depends on the season, but the last time I visited it was great. Winters can be cold, but I grew up literally 260 miles (420km) south (by the crow flies not the actual road distance) of Thunder Bay, so there's not a whole lot of difference. Thunder Bay has harsher winters, no doubt, but summers are mild and great.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Depends on the season, but the last time I visited it was great. Winters can be cold, but I grew up literally 260 miles (420km) south (by the crow flies not the actual road distance) of Thunder Bay, so there's not a whole lot of difference. Thunder Bay has harsher winters, no doubt, but summers are mild and great.


Cool, sounds pretty good then!


----------

